# Wf-7110 issue



## laria82 (May 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a WF-7110 and use durabrite ink. I've had the printer for about 3 months and honestly don't love it but I'm starting to wonder if i'm doing something wrong. I use jetpro paper for the heat transfers. 

Everytime I make a shirt, it looks good until its washed. When it washes once I find it breaks down a lot, it cracks after one wash, the cracking is espically noticeable on the white areas where there was no image. Is this common? If not, what could I be doing wrong? 

Also, a lot of my prints will have lines in them, meaning I have to clean the heads and reprint. Sometimes cleaning the heads doesn't even fix the issue. 

One more issue, when I heat press it, I press for 30 secs per directions, once I let the paper cool and remove the backing a lot of times I'll find stay strands or blotches of black on the print that shouldn't be there. (Yet prior to pressing it looks 100% fine). 

My hope is that I'm doing something wrong and that the printer doesn't suck!! 

Whats your advice or experience with this printer? Also, feel free to suggest printers for me to look into for tshirts 3k and under.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

laria82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a WF-7110 and use durabrite ink. I've had the printer for about 3 months and honestly don't love it but I'm starting to wonder if i'm doing something wrong. I use jetpro paper for the heat transfers.
> 
> ...


Cracking is cause of heat press. At least I think so. Wait for others to reply.

Before you clean printer head, make nozzle check, if nozzle check is ok, play with setting of printer. Try high quality or something similar.

my 2 cents. Guys who know stuff will help you better I hope.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

printer settings should be plain paper/highest setting for quality
trim as close to design as possible to minimize clear window area
shirt should be 50/50 blend
let paper rest for ~20 mins after printing
375F for 30 secs
peel hot (as hot as you can handle and then sooner), peel close to shirt from top left to bottom right
give a light stretch side to side and up and down, then cover with parchment paper and re-press for 10 secs
remove parchment immediately and give another light stretch
do not wash for 24 hours, wash inside out in cold water

you will get some yellow shift due to the durabite inks,
but you can get heat transfer ink carts for much cheaper than epson inks

your best bet is to print multiple squares of different colors, greys included,
from your normal program
then adjust different settings and print on jpss, re-insert paper and re-print with different settings, etc.,
until the sheet is full (remember to add some text to each so you know what the settings were)
do this on as many sheets as necessary to satisfy yourself, then press onto a single white 50/50
now you have a real world example of what colors will look like from your graphics program and printer
simply choose your favorite settings/colors after a wash or two


----------



## laria82 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I do have it on plain paper/highest setting, I typically print in best quality ink (which uses more ink) because the graphic is brighter. 
I press at 350 because that's what the directions on jetpro state and for 30 secs. I thought you are supposed to wait to the paper is completely cool before taking it off? I wait until the paper is cool to peel. 
Also, I do a second press with a Teflon sheet and the times I have lifted it hot it ruins the shirt. So I don't remove the Teflon intill it is completely cool. How are you able to remove hot without ruining the shirt?

Thanks for the suggestion on print colors. I do find the color on the computer is not the true color on the print. Which is frustrating too.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

We have used a lot of jpss and you should remove it HOT...open the press when done and immediately peel it off. Make sure you have good firm even pressure over the whole area. Stretch it some from top to bottom and left to right. 
375F 30 seconds


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

don't use teflon, use parchment paper
some teflon can leave a slight crosshatch pattern, 
and it also picks up traces of ink (which can ghost previous images onto new t-shirts)

375 30secs, heavy pressure (should be somewhat hard to close),
peel immediately, light stretch, cover with parchment and re-press for 10 secs, peel parchment immediatley, another light stretch


----------



## laria82 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone. 

I'm about to press some shirts, trying at 375 and will remove when hot. Hopefully this fixes some of my issues!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that second press really seals the deal as far as washability and color-fastness

you can get parchment paper cheap at costco,
or any grocery store will have it


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

into the T said:


> that second press really seals the deal as far as washability and color-fastness
> 
> you can get parchment paper cheap at costco,
> or any grocery store will have it


While that may be what you find. We have been pressing 100's of jpss shirts a week for years and we have done multi year wash testing. The 2nd press is not needed IF you use the right amount of pressure in the first press and pre-press your shirt. Moisture in the shirt and or paper is a huge point of failure. As well as using old transfer paper (jpss) The testing was done using 100% cotton and 50/50 shirts. We also found the colors stayed brighter using some 3rd party inks over Epson. We make our own profiles in-house (we do wide format printing as well) to be sure colors come out as good as they can. We also contour cut them as well so no emulsion is on the shirt except the image. 

If your only doing a few shirts a day then press it all you want. But for production on a proper set up there is no need to waste that extra time. We have NEVER had a complaint about jpss shirts as well as most people reorder.


----------

